# Meat Slicer



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 25, 2016)

Still on my list of things to buy. What do you all think about the Meat slicers that Lisa has at Vacuum Sealers unlimited. I was ordering some bags today and took a peak at this unit. Price seems to be in line with other 10" slicers I have been looking at. Don't know anything about FMA or the quality of their products.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/10-Meat-Slicer-19067.htm













FMA MEAT SLICER 19067.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 25, 2016


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 25, 2016)

I hear LEM makes a great slicer. :)


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 25, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> I hear LEM makes a great slicer. :)


Water powered?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 25, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> I hear LEM makes a great slicer. :)





c farmer said:


> Water powered?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks very similar to my Globe 10". The angle is way steeper than mine so it will have some good gravity feed.

The only thing I don't like about mine is it takes up a lot of real estate.

I'm not in the industry, but it looks like FMA is associated with Omcan and they both have plenty of commercial equipment out there. If the price is right, it's in your budget and you have space to store it, I don't think you'll regret buying it..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 25, 2016)

Pit 4 Brains said:


>


That right there is why  I haven't purchased one yet. I t's not that there isn't anywhere to store it. It's the fact that the wife will see it all the time and remind me that I have too many cooking gadgets!!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 25, 2016)

Slice her up some pastrami... she'll get over it..

I'm in the same boat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 25, 2016)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Slice her up some pastrami... she'll get over it..


Hmmm, maybe egg plant or slced carrots. The ex-vegetarian wife wouldn't go for the pastrami!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2016)

It appears to be a very well made slicer.

The price is certainly very good for a 10" slicer.

Al


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Aug 25, 2016)

It does look like a decent unit for the price.Perhaps try to find some feedback online from others who have purchased one?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 25, 2016)

They seem to have a good reputation and Lisa's price is about $100 less than everywhere else. 

May have to pull the trigger...


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Aug 25, 2016)

[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 26, 2016)

Had to check out the most active thread only to find it was a long time ago, so I guess there are allot of people looking at Slicers

I bought mine here, have yet to use it, but it is out of the box and seems very well built, it also has a 1/4 hp motor, so a little more power than the one here in this thread, but other than that most likely the same, this one does have the blade sharpener included and looks as if it will perform very well for the purposes I have in store which will be Jerky and maybe slicing some meats for sandwiches  :)
It is a nice looking slicer and heavy, so at least I know it is made fairly well, I have put it thru motions and it appears to be a nice affordable piece.
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...rm=177SL310&utm_campaign=restaurant equipment  

Here is a pic I downloaded













AVANTCO SL310.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 26, 2016






That arm for the gravity feed will go back near 180 degrees and has a catch that will hold it out and away for freehand operation, it is very sturdy and disassembles very quickly, cannot wait to actually slice something with it LOL, it has the 4 rubber soft feet, sticks very well to every surface I have had it on which was metal, finished wood and counter top, now I just need to go get a small roast just so I can slice some sandwich meat  :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2016)

Another thing I need to consider is that we buy all, yes all of our cheese bulk. The big mega blocks. It would be nice to also be able to slice cheese. Gonna have to research this a bit. Not sure that this unit can handle that abuse.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Another thing I need to consider is that we buy all, yes all of our cheese bulk. The big mega blocks. It would be nice to also be able to slice cheese. Gonna have to research this a bit. Not sure that this unit can handle that abuse.


DS, 

I think it can but not the hard cheeses ????
I read the reviews and it seems quite a few were using for cheese, and I think the manufacturer eludes to cheeses but not hard cheeses, I do not even know what a hard cheese is, I would figure some sort of cheddar but I do not know cheeses............except my favs of course hehehe

I got this one because of a combination of reasons, appeared to be well built, and had a nice size tray, 10" so middle of the road on blades, but the big one I was trying for along with price and size is the 1/4 hp, there are some other models that are better priced but they have cheapie motors, others that were higher priced than this but did not have a large tray or they were cheap as well, I also look at units weight when looking at these, I was scared a little because I did not know what I was getting but when it got here I was pleased, it is heavy, for the price very well built, I have worked on many commercial units for restaurants and this seems to have that same build just a little smaller footprint, but for the money and the return policy I was willing to take a risk, and not having used it yet, soon for Jerky, I could not honestly say how it operates, but I think it will do fine, for sandwich meats from roasts and such, small steaks for dinner servings of roast and gravy etc.
And they gave me free shipping on the item as well, along with the price, I was happy, but when I got to pick it up and feel what a tank it was I was even happier, not sure about the cheese but I will have to go get a little ham and slice it up and report back, but I can tell it will be fine, and compared to the competition I think it is one of the better deals, if I was rich, I would get me one of those $8K + Slicers and name my Barn "Beverly Hills Smokin"


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 26, 2016)

They have a serious selection in there, but you know the price just keeps climbing, I was looking for economical yet a good product and I think I got both this time, it is definitely well built, do not see any reason it will not perform well.

What do you do with all that cheese, do you sell it ??? Or do you have a cheese cellar, if so, if I go off the grid one day can I come stay with you for a while hehehe


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Another thing I need to consider is that we buy all, yes all of our cheese bulk. The big mega blocks. It would be nice to also be able to slice cheese. Gonna have to research this a bit. Not sure that this unit can handle that abuse.


What do you slice your cheese with now?

I've yet to slice any cheese with my Globe but I'm pretty sure it would do it well. The nice thing about this type of slicer is there is very little blade face in contact with the product therefore minimizing drag while the 10" "fly wheel" helps to retain the speed.

I've run belly bacon, BBB, roast beef, pastramis of all sorts now and I have never heard my slicer groan under the load at all.

Stop talking yourself out of it Case.. You'll love it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2016)

Currently I use a knife or a wire cheese cutter


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Currently I use a knife or a wire cheese cutter


Wire should work real good and do not have to replace belts hehehe
I have to be careful, one thing at a time lol, chicken, CSR's, got some Brisket coming soon to try out, then some BACON !, and the funny part is I got all this stuff to make Jerky and have not made it yet, I am not ready for cheese lol, but I do love it.

You did not tell me, all that bulk cheese, do you smoke and eat it all or sell some ?

Got a Club Diner that wants me to smoke them chicken hehehe, waiting to hear the final word, my son made some chicken salad out of my hickory smoked split breasts and he said his boss went nuts and wants to buy some from me, they use liquid smoke ewwwwwwwwwwwww, I see the price of chicken rising ROFLOL


----------



## mowin (Aug 27, 2016)

That looks just like my slicer from Gander Mt. Except mine is a 9".  GM had it on sale last fall for $180.  Slices everything from bacon to cheese with ease.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

mowin said:


> That looks just like my slicer from Gander Mt. Except mine is a 9". GM had it on sale last fall for $180. Slices everything from bacon to cheese with ease.


What HP is the motor if I may ask, I looked at Ganders Slicers but they were rating them in watts which means smaller motors, I just wanted to get the highest HP I could with the best build, the motor is the only part that is expensive or generally dies over time with exception of the belt, so the higher the HP, the better the longevity overall, but then belts going bad after a long time is perfectly normal.


----------



## mowin (Aug 27, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> What HP is the motor if I may ask, I looked at Ganders Slicers but they were rating them in watts which means smaller motors, I just wanted to get the highest HP I could with the best build, the motor is the only part that is expensive or generally dies over time with exception of the belt, so the higher the HP, the better the longevity overall, but then belts going bad after a long time is perfectly normal.



I'm at camp for the weekend,  so im not sure.  I put a post on Pelletheads ladt fall when I got it. There was a post in that thread that mentioned the manufacturer and there mod #. I'll see if I can find it for ya.

Found it.  Hope this helps.   The manufacturer is ITI INTRADIN CO LTD, and the model number is MS-106121-13.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

mowin said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > What HP is the motor if I may ask, I looked at Ganders Slicers but they were rating them in watts which means smaller motors, I just wanted to get the highest HP I could with the best build, the motor is the only part that is expensive or generally dies over time with exception of the belt, so the higher the HP, the better the longevity overall, but then belts going bad after a long time is perfectly normal.
> ...


Mowin,

Its all good, was just wondering if I missed a contender in my selection  :)


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

mowin said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > What HP is the motor if I may ask, I looked at Ganders Slicers but they were rating them in watts which means smaller motors, I just wanted to get the highest HP I could with the best build, the motor is the only part that is expensive or generally dies over time with exception of the belt, so the higher the HP, the better the longevity overall, but then belts going bad after a long time is perfectly normal.
> ...


I found it, it is re-branded by Gander which is normal, everyone does that, UniWorld also sells it, it is listed as .20 HP, so basically 1/5th HP, not far behind, my search was over the proper size tray (I wanted) and 1/4 HP minimum, it was a grizzly search, so many out there, and I saw some I could trade in on a car LOL, or maybe trade my car in for the slicer and make payments for another year or two hehehe
Gander does not list the HP, but the other re-seller does, it does look pretty close, but I found that out as well, they all look very similar and have minute design differences here and there, so it was all about a few parameters I was worried about that brought me to the one I got, now to actually use it ..........................


----------



## mowin (Aug 27, 2016)

GM reg price is $299 I believe.  I got this on sale for $179 and there was a promo code which knocked another $10 off. For that price I couldn't pass it up.  Now if I was considering spending $300, I prob would have done more homework and possibly gone with something different. 

Good luck with your search. It's half the fun. Thumbs Up


----------



## chewmeister (Aug 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Another thing I need to consider is that we buy all, yes all of our cheese bulk. The big mega blocks. It would be nice to also be able to slice cheese. Gonna have to research this a bit. Not sure that this unit can handle that abuse.


Not sure that slicer would handle slicing cheese at only 1/5 hp. A lot of commercial slicers below 1/2 hp aren't really recommended for cheese. I settled on an Avantco 12" 1/3 hp awhile back. I haven't tried to slice cheese with it as yet, but the mfg doesn't advise using it for cheese. All in all I'm happy with it except it is a bear to move at 60lbs. I have it sitting on a cart in a corner of the dining room. Every time Mrs. Chew walks past it I get 'the look.'


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2016)

chewmeister said:


> I have it sitting on a cart in a corner of the dining room. Every time Mrs. Chew walks past it I get 'the look.'



Yeah I know that glare, and there's NO meat processing equipment in the house!


----------



## chewmeister (Aug 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah I know that glare, and there's NO meat processing equipment in the house!


----------



## mowin (Aug 27, 2016)

I've sliced prob 30 lbs of cheese with the GM slicer. Cheddar to American. It's handled it like a champ. Now I wouldnt want to put that amount of cheese through it on a regular basis, but a few time a yr would be fine..


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

chewmeister said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing I need to consider is that we buy all, yes all of our cheese bulk. The big mega blocks. It would be nice to also be able to slice cheese. Gonna have to research this a bit. Not sure that this unit can handle that abuse.
> ...


I wish I had had the budget for a 1/3 horse, I would have bought it, but then if I had all the money I wanted, I might have had to buy a 3/4 or 1 horse model, then I could afford all that bulk cheese like Dirt is talking about, it would just give me a reason to build a cheese cellar too hehehe


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

mowin said:


> I've sliced prob 30 lbs of cheese with the GM slicer. Cheddar to American. It's handled it like a champ. Now I wouldnt want to put that amount of cheese through it on a regular basis, but a few time a yr would be fine..


 I am guessing that the issue would be slicing it fast enough to make it worth your while in a commercial environment ?
 I am not a cheese pro, I love quite a few cheeses, and none of them to me would seem to be so hard that it would be a issue, maybe smoke the belt if you are working to fast, but in the end outside of the belt it would be the motor overheating, but then as Chew said, if you did not do it that often or maybe took you time to prevent overheating the motor accordingly it should not be an issue, but yes hours and hours of it, then you would need to have a lot of extra belts and maybe a spare motor.


----------



## mowin (Aug 27, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> I am guessing that the issue would be slicing it fast enough to make it worth your while in a commercial environment ?
> 
> I am not a cheese pro, I love quite a few cheeses, and none of them to me would seem to be so hard that it would be a issue, maybe smoke the belt if you are working to fast, but in the end outside of the belt it would be the motor overheating, but then as Chew said, if you did not do it that often or maybe took you time to prevent overheating the motor accordingly it should not be an issue, but yes hours and hours of it, then you would need to have a lot of extra belts and maybe a spare motor.



Exactly. I wouldn't want to use it in a commercial setting. It's defiantly too light for that kind of abuse. 

I've only had it a little less then a yr, but I've put 40lbs of bacon,  prob 25+ of ven pastrammi, the cheese mentioned earlier, and a slew of different ham, bologna, pepperoni, ECT.  

Time will tell if it holds up for the long haul..


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

mowin said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > I am guessing that the issue would be slicing it fast enough to make it worth your while in a commercial environment ?
> ...


Well if you have the 1/3 horse you will not have any issues, you just want to make sure you keep an eye on the motor temp, if it gets to warm then give it a rest, that is really the only issue, I have not broken mine down all the way, and yes I will, broken or not, it is a disease, I will tear that puppy into pieces and put it back together again, same thing I do with new weapons :), but do not plan on defending myself with or killing anything with the slicer of course, but I am interested to see if the motor has oilable bearings, if so I will be religiously oiling them even if I do not take it on a endurance run.

That is why I wanted at least a 1/4 horse, it should be plenty for what I need, and for the volume I will be doing, it is more than enough, outside of design, that motor is the heart of the beast, which is why I did not want any of the cheapies that list wattage, I did not want a slicer with a fan motor in it, I wanted something a bit more substantial, and money was a concern, so my focus was middle of the road blade (10"), a sizeable tray, this one is 8" and at least 1/4 horse, I set the 1/4 horse because I could already see that 1/3 was out of my budgets reach, but I am sure this will do the trick for what I need, it is well made and I like the tray, slide and the grav feeder, it has a nice design, so without having used it yet I am happy, I feel I will be happy as well when I finally get to use it  :)

Mine is inside too, and my wife is being patient as well, but cannot move it to the barn without power there yet ..................Right ?  hehehe


----------



## mowin (Aug 27, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Well if you have the 1/3 horse you will not have any issues, you just want to make sure you keep an eye on the motor temp, if it gets to warm then give it a rest, that is really the only issue, I have not broken mine down all the way, and yes I will, broken or not, it is a disease, I will tear that puppy into pieces and put it back together again, same thing I do with new weapons :), but do not plan on defending myself with or killing anything with the slicer of course, but I am interested to see if the motor has oilable bearings, if so I will be religiously oiling them even if I do not take it on a endurance run.
> 
> 
> That is why I wanted at least a 1/4 horse, it should be plenty for what I need, and for the volume I will be doing, it is more than enough, outside of design, that motor is the heart of the beast, which is why I did not want any of the cheapies that list wattage, I did not want a slicer with a fan motor in it, I wanted something a bit more substantial, and money was a concern, so my focus was middle of the road blade (10"), a sizeable tray, this one is 8" and at least 1/4 horse, I set the 1/4 horse because I could already see that 1/3 was out of my budgets reach, but I am sure this will do the trick for what I need, it is well made and I like the tray, slide and the grav feeder, it has a nice design, so without having used it yet I am happy, I feel I will be happy as well when I finally get to use it  :)
> ...



Sounds like you did your homework and got the slicer that best fits your needs/ criteria. 

My wife gives me the evil eye also when she spots the slicer. I just point to the kureg coffee maker ( I hate the swill) and walk away.  Lol


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

mowin said:


> GM reg price is $299 I believe. I got this on sale for $179 and there was a promo code which knocked another $10 off. For that price I couldn't pass it up. Now if I was considering spending $300, I prob would have done more homework and possibly gone with something different.
> 
> Good luck with your search. It's half the fun.


Sounds like you got a good deal my friend, and like we were discussing, we are not using them every day, day after day, so we do not need the cadillacs, I already got the one I posted so I am locked in as well, it was the best I could afford and like yours, I think it will do just fine for what I have to get done, just like hearing from others, never know what you might learn, like now I know if I want some cheese, I just need to go visit DirtSailor !!!  :)


----------



## mowin (Aug 27, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> Sounds like you got a good deal my friend, and like we were discussing, we are not using them every day, day after day, so we do not need the cadillacs, I already got the one I posted so I am locked in as well, it was the best I could afford and like yours, I think it will do just fine for what I have to get done, just like hearing from others, never know what you might learn, like now I know if I want some cheese, I just need to go visit DirtSailor !!!  :)
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> mowin said:
> 
> 
> > GM reg price is $299 I believe. I got this on sale for $179 and there was a promo code which knocked another $10 off. For that price I couldn't pass it up. Now if I was considering spending $300, I prob would have done more homework and possibly gone with something different.
> ...





mowin said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you have the 1/3 horse you will not have any issues, you just want to make sure you keep an eye on the motor temp, if it gets to warm then give it a rest, that is really the only issue, I have not broken mine down all the way, and yes I will, broken or not, it is a disease, I will tear that puppy into pieces and put it back together again, same thing I do with new weapons :), but do not plan on defending myself with or killing anything with the slicer of course, but I am interested to see if the motor has oilable bearings, if so I will be religiously oiling them even if I do not take it on a endurance run.
> ...


Well, mine has been onboard for all of this, I have the wire to get the power out to the barn and my shop where I keep my bike, now the fun part, 70 ft of 18" deep trench, once I get that done the conduit (plastic) and the terminations are a breeze, and she knows I have been wanting to do this (the power to the buildings) for a long time, and she knows when I do she gets to see a lot of stuff go out to its proper place hehehe 

You hate coffee ??? Is that even legal LOL
I love the stuff when it is cold, but not so much in the summer, but we grind ours fresh and I have coffee beans of various roasts and types, it is really good stuff  :) and it will have you ready to go in just one cup, your ready to race a gazelle hehehe

And yes, I got what should work and what was within my budget, it was hard to be honest, so many slicers and different manufacturers, I had no idea something so simple would be such a job, I spent like 5 days, had my computer lined with tabs comparing price, hp and blade size with a sizable tray, once I got into that I was like WOW, I never knew the market was so vast, like anything else I guess, just never has to shop for one, but when I saw slicers for over $8K I was like holy moley, have to save that for when I move to Beverly Hills LOL.


----------



## mowin (Aug 27, 2016)

N4YNU said:


> You hate coffee ??? Is that even legal LOL



Have you been talking to my wife?    Lol


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 27, 2016)

mowin said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> > You hate coffee ??? Is that even legal LOL
> ...


LOL  :) .......................................no I have not, just was raised on the stuff, in the country we relied on coffee a lot !


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 27, 2016)

Howdy, Case!

I think that Academy stores here in TX carry the LEM slicers in 2 sizes but It's been a while since I was there looking.  I remember talking with another customer who said he had one and liked it, but that could mean almost anything.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2016)

rabbithutch said:


> Howdy, Case!
> 
> I think that Academy stores here in TX carry the LEM slicers in 2 sizes but It's been a while since I was there looking.  I remember talking with another customer who said he had one and liked it, but that could mean almost anything.



I wil never buy anything LEM Has to offer. Worst customer service ever.


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry, Case.

I didn't read the op carefully and thought that was what you were looking at.  I see now that Lisa carries an  entirely different line.

Good luck with you decision.  I'm sure Lisa will work with you to select the one that best fits your needs and I suspect her prices will be competitive.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 27, 2016)

Check this out..

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bfs/5752896213.html

I got mine used from a commercial Chinese kitchen..


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> rabbithutch said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy, Case!
> ...


Nothing worse than bad CS !


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 28, 2016)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Check this out..
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bfs/5752896213.html
> 
> I got mine used from a commercial Chinese kitchen..


I did check Craigs List before I gt mine but they had some rag tag units in there at the time, but I could not find one local, I would be afraid to see the shipping costs for shipping one of the real commercial ones as they would most likely be very near 100 lbs, but my other concern was trusting the people to pack it properly...........................I would hate to pay, wait and receive a slicer that looked as if it had been dragged behind a truck, UPS I think sometimes ties them to the back of their trucks to test the boxes .............................


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 28, 2016)

CL is a crap shoot here. Most of the slicers that have been on there are 200 miles away and pricey. So new and shipped is the better bet.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> CL is a crap shoot here. Most of the slicers that have been on there are 200 miles away and pricey. So new and shipped is the better bet.


That's what I found here as well ..................if I had found a deal I could have driven for I most likely would have but it was either the price of a good used car or some really rough looking stuff, one had a motor that was bad, looked like it had been dragged behind a car and they still wanted 800 bucks, I was like LOL


----------

